# Dependent Visitor Visa



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,
I had applied for Dependent Visitor Visa in last week of February this year. My husband is currently in New Zealand on work Visa. We got married in February itself this year. I'm still waiting for my visa though the interview call with case officer was last week and she didnt ask for any further documents. I had applied for the visa in Mumbai office. How much time does it take for it to get processed . Do they transfer the application to New Delhi office for visa stamping or the visa gets stamped in Mumbai itself???


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

I think you mean a Partner Visitor Visa ?

Assuming you met the requirements of a standard visitor visa, you have provided all the necessary info, the Immigration interview went well etc and your hubby is supporting your application then in reality it shouldn't take long for your visitor visa to be granted and the sticker applied in your passport. The length of the visa given should be the same duration as that of your hubby's, but may be shorter if there is a maximum period for Partner Visitor Visas. Normally Visitor Visas are only allowed for a maximum of 9 months within an 18 month period.

Maybe take two to three weeks after the Immigration interview ?

Unsure where the visa stickers are applied, but I doubt they will only be held in one office, therefore I would expect the Mumbai office will supply it.

Regards,


----------

